# oil vs latex



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

PlainPainter said:


> oil paint released harmful VOC's over it's lifetime? What kind of [email protected]*t is that? Oil paints are fully cured in 7-10 days under ideal conditions. And the ben moore latex satin impervo is utter crap.
> 
> -plainpainter


True, for the most part. Some slow dry oils/primers take up to 30 days to cure. Same with some epoxies, urethanes, and other products.....latexes typically cure in 7-10 days. Some products can take 24 hours alone just to dry to the touch.....


----------



## benjmo (Jan 25, 2006)

Ben Moore has released a new VOC compliant Satin impervo oil it is now ...Z235 the old was just 235 I haven't used it yet,,but my old die hard oil paint contrators are glad to see it ..The Satin Impervo Latex is ok but most of the guys that used it say it is not what they prefer and it doesn't cover as well as they would like it too when spraying..I am going to be sraying my kitchen cabnets here soon and I'm going to use the Oil satin impervo z235.. Well let ya know how it works out!!! Thanks Jeff


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

slickshift said:
 

> I just re-did a dresser for my own use, for kitchen use
> (not enough cabs in the new house)
> I did'em with oil
> Yeah Baby
> ...


Huh, what did I use then?
What color is the label on the new stuff Jeff?


----------

